
Show HN: Playing with the Google Charts API – Trending News - techwatching
http://techwatching.com/discover.php
======
techwatching
EDIT: Changed title to include "Show HN." Was just fooling around with the
Google Charts API and wanted to share. These pie charts represent the top tags
in each class of tag that news stories can be tagged with on techwatching. The
charts visually show which tags dominate in their class - i.e.: as of the
writing of this comment, POTUS is dominating the "People" class.

------
ychandler
This is great, I was looking for something similar for a while now! Quick
question if you don't mind - Where are you getting your sources of news? I am
sure the display algo is proprietary but curious as to what the source of all
the news is?

